# Virtovo - Vancouver KVM Launch



## Virtovo (Apr 17, 2014)

[SIZE=10.5pt]Virtovo[/SIZE][SIZE=10.5pt] was formed in December 2013. Virtovo is a registered business in England and Wales. [/SIZE]We're pleased to introduce a new Vancouver location. The new Vancouver location is located in Datavault and has a quality network blend of Peer1 and GTT with paid peering to Cogent (no transit).

[SIZE=10.5pt]We use Blesta for our billing/support and SolusVM for our VPS control.  We've made modifications to our client area to enable near full control of your VPS from within the client area (including mounting ISOs, change boot priority, VNC console access, enabling PAE etc)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt][/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10.5pt]Node specifications[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=10.5pt]* Dual E5-2620v2 (2.1Ghz) [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]* 128GB RAM [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]* Minimum 8 Disk LSI Raid 10 Array [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]* Redundant 1Gbps uplinks at the node level [/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10.5pt]Important info[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=10.5pt]Terms of service[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Acceptable use policy [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Privacy policy[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Public Status[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10.5pt]Test IP/Files[/SIZE]*

162.245.146.132

http://162.245.146.132/100MB.zip

http://162.245.146.132/1GB.zip

*KVMH2 *

1024MB RAM 

2 Cores 

50GB HDD 

512GB Transfer 

1 IPv4 Address 

SolusVM 

$7/mo | ORDER | Use coupon: VANLAUNCH


----------



## Nett (Apr 17, 2014)

Any looking glasses?


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Apr 17, 2014)

Any code for the 512MB VM?  I really have no need for 1GB of ram.  Even if it dropped it down to the normal $5/month  it would be a help. 

Cheers!


----------



## qrwteyrutiyoup (Apr 17, 2014)

TheLinuxBug said:


> Any code for the 512MB VM?  I really have no need for 1GB of ram.  Even if it dropped it down to the normal $5/month  it would be a help.
> 
> Cheers!


From LET:

Limited amount (20) of the following plan:

*Vancouver KVMH1*


512MB RAM


1 Cores


25GB HDD


256GB Transfer


1 IPv4 Address


SolusVM


$3.50/mo | ORDER | Use coupon: smallvan


----------



## sv01 (Apr 17, 2014)

Test IP/Files
162.245.146.132http://162.245.146.132/100MB.zip
http://162.245.146.132/1GB.zip
test IP down


```
PING 162.245.146.132 (162.245.146.132) 56(84) bytes of data.
^C
--- 162.245.146.132 ping statistics ---
6 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 4999ms
```


```
--2014-04-18 11:56:25--  http://162.245.146.132/1GB.zip
Connecting to 162.245.146.132:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: unspecified [text/html]
Saving to: ‘/dev/null’

    [ <=>                                                                                          ] 13          --.-K/s   in 0s
```


----------



## Virtovo (Apr 18, 2014)

Nett said:


> Any looking glasses?


We'll get LGs up for both locations today



TheLinuxBug said:


> Any code for the 512MB VM?  I really have no need for 1GB of ram.  Even if it dropped it down to the normal $5/month  it would be a help.
> 
> Cheers!


See below



qrwteyrutiyoup said:


> From LET:
> 
> Limited amount (20) of the following plan:
> 
> ...





sv01 said:


> Test IP/Files
> 162.245.146.132http://162.245.146.132/100MB.zip
> http://162.245.146.132/1GB.zip
> test IP down
> ...


Should be resolved, apologies.


----------



## sv01 (Apr 18, 2014)

Virtovo said:


> Should be resolved, apologies.


still down!


PING 162.245.146.132 (162.245.146.132) 56(84) bytes of data.
^C
--- 162.245.146.132 ping statistics ---
84 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 82999ms

PING 162.245.146.132 (162.245.146.132) 56(84) bytes of data.
^C
--- 162.245.146.132 ping statistics ---
15 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 14000ms

--2014-04-18 04:40:23--  http://162.245.146.132/1GB.zip
Connecting to 162.245.146.132:80... ^C
I'll pass this offer.


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Apr 18, 2014)

Its seems you are out?

Quantity limit reached. If possible, please select a smaller quantity.


----------



## Virtovo (Apr 19, 2014)

TheLinuxBug said:


> Its seems you are out?
> 
> Quantity limit reached. If possible, please select a smaller quantity.


We're diagnosing hardware issues with the node that did not raise their head in during burn in but hit in production.  We've of course suspended new signups until these matters are resolved.  Seven clients signed up before the issues hit and all have been offer a full refund while we diagnose the problems.


----------



## Virtovo (Apr 19, 2014)

Services are now stable and once again for order in Vancouver. An RFO has been emailed to all those affected.


----------



## nunim (Apr 19, 2014)

Is Datavault inside the Peer1 DC? I haven't see any other datacenters in downtown outside of Harbour Centre.  

It's tempting however with Telus my latency is no better then Seattle, still approx. 12ms.

IPv6 available in Vancouver?


----------



## Virtovo (Apr 20, 2014)

nunim said:


> Is Datavault inside the Peer1 DC? I haven't see any other datacenters in downtown outside of Harbour Centre.
> 
> It's tempting however with Telus my latency is no better then Seattle, still approx. 12ms.
> 
> IPv6 available in Vancouver?


Datavault is not inside the Peer1 DC.  Here is the DC: http://www.thedatavault.ca/

Network is v6 ready; we're waiting to see what plays out with the new SolusVM IPv6 allocation system before making it available.

If you trace, do you go via Seattle?  There's a couple of routes that may do.  Another transit provider is being added shortly to ensure all routes stay within CA.


----------

